# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  official vatikan site..

## Mendolin

tung shqipe .
ketu mundesh ta vizitojsh officail web faqja e vatikanit 
dhe address eshte:
www.vatican.va 
edhe niher 
*www.vatican.va*.
ose 
www.vatican.va
vizitoje ... :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## pendex

Kjo teme eshte e mbyllur.

----------

